# Back In The Piranha Game



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

So been out of the piranha keeping game for two years after I lost all my piraya and red's. Been keeping discus for two years now but wanted to get back into piranha again.

I have purchased 15 red bellies and I'm trying to get a few piraya as well, but they are hard to find in the UK.

Pictures only show a few red's at the moment as I only picked up 7 so far, rest being collected next weekend. Tank size 6ft x 2ft x 2.5ft.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Groatt (Nov 3, 2014)

nice tank !


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice! Welcome back.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

That's kool, enjoy.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lookin' great man!
What's the update?


----------

